# my new losi late model



## cornbread4 (Nov 4, 2008)

check it out:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cornbread >> Can You post Your pictures here on Hobby talk Please.


----------



## cornbread4 (Nov 4, 2008)

bump55


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

is that camo ducttape?


----------

